# C-Rig Q?



## Buzzman (May 1, 2004)

Wondering if anyone else is experiencing this...

I switched to Power Pro on my C-rig outfit, because I can feel EVERYTHING! But I've also noticed that I'm not getting as many fish as I did when I was main lining 17lb mono. I'm gonna strip the braid (it's turned into a confidence thing now) and put the mono back on, but wanted to see if anyone else has had this experience?


----------



## Mr.Bass. (Feb 27, 2005)

Well if it is spooking the fish, you may want to use a monofillament or flourocarbon leader.


----------



## Buzzman (May 1, 2004)

I always use a fluorocarbon leader. I think it has more to do with the fish feeling more with the braid.

Thanks.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

For finessing fish of any species I will have a hard time going away from braid back to mono. I agree that the flouro leader is a good choice. It does not make sense to me that the fish is feeling more on the PP. Are you feeling them pick up and then drop? Or is it that you are not getting the bites. One thing to consider is how much weight you are using as compared to when using mono or flouro. The bouyancy of the PP braid will make it a bit more difficult to remain in contact with the bottom with the same weight. You may want to try either working slower or bumping up a size on weight.


----------



## Warpath (May 23, 2004)

Buzz and I fish together regularly. Wouldn't it make sense that there is less stretch with the PP and that the fish are picking it up and dropping it quicker?

You know I don't c-rig as much as I should. I'm certainly no expert. It just seems like that would be a likely reason. If that is a possible reason, I would lengthen the leader. That way the fish could carry it further without feeling the weight or the main line. 

When are you bringing that rig down here and taking me fishing in Kentucky?  

Eric


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I guess that you theory sounds possible if the fish are very weary but I would think that those same fish would respond the same way to resistance on the mono or flouro. In either case it takes a certain amount of tug for you to detect. My personal opinion though is that I am able to feel everything that is going on with my lure and the fish with braids. I like that feeling. But so much of fishing is confidence in what you are doing so with that I would say do what you feel best with.


----------

